
Taking Advantage of Critical Infrastructure Cybersecurity - infosecbuzz
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/security-data-protection/cyber-security/taking-advantage-of-critical-infrastructure-cybersecurity/#.VQgpGROhqcc.hackernews
======
luxpir
tl;dr version:

Slightly vague article on how sharing threats among the ICS community and
reducing attack surfaces through obfuscation and active defense can protect
critical infrastructure.

Seems like the start of a false sense of security if 'normal' network activity
would remain unchallenged, based on the assumption that only welcome users
would create a 'normal' fingerprint.

